#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  112 ways to say I ♥ U

## mangzee

If u really love someone, dnt get late to say him/her... Just say & let him/her decide that he/she accept u or not.  :): 

112 ways to say... I LOVE YOU  :):   :):   :Kiss: 

English - I love you
Afrikaans - Ek het jou lief
Albanian - Te dua
Arabic - Ana behibak (to male)
Arabic - Ana behibek (to female) 
Armenian - Yes kez sirumen
Bambara - M'bi fe
Bangla - Aamee tuma ke bhalo aashi 
Belarusian - Ya tabe kahayu
Bisaya - Nahigugma ako kanimo
Bulgarian - Obicham te
Cambodian - Soro lahn nhee ah
Cantonese Chinese - Ngo oiy ney a 
Catalan - T'estimo
Cheyenne - Ne mohotatse
Chichewa - Ndimakukonda
Corsican - Ti tengu caru (to male) 
Creol - Mi aime jou
Croatian - Volim te
Czech - Miluji te
Danish - Jeg Elsker Dig
Dutch - Ik hou van jou
Esperanto - Mi amas vin
Estonian - Ma armastan sind
Ethiopian - Afgreki'
Faroese - Eg elski teg
Farsi - Doset daram
Filipino - Mahal kita
Finnish - Mina rakastan sinua
French - Je t'aime, Je t'adore
Frisian - Ik hld fan dy 
Gaelic - Ta gra agam ort
Georgian - Mikvarhar
German - Ich liebe dich
Greek - S'agapo
Gujarati - Hoo thunay prem karoo choo 
Hiligaynon - Palangga ko ikaw
Hawaiian - Aloha Au Ia`oe
Hebrew - Ani ohev otah (to female) 
Hebrew - Ani ohev et otha (to male) 
Hiligaynon - Guina higugma ko ikaw 
Hindi - Hum Tumhe Pyar Karte hae
Hmong - Kuv hlub koj
Hopi - Nu' umi unangwa'ta
Hungarian - Szeretlek
Icelandic - Eg elska tig
Ilonggo - Palangga ko ikaw
Indonesian - Saya cinta padamu
Inuit - Negligevapse
Irish - Taim i' ngra leat
Italian - Ti amo
Japanese - Ai****eru
Kannada - Naanu ninna preetisuttene 
Kapampangan - Kaluguran daka
Kiswahili - Nakupenda
Konkani - Tu magel moga cho
Korean - Sarang Heyo
Latin - Te amo
Latvian - Es tevi miilu
Lebanese - Bahibak
Lithuanian - Tave myliu
Malay - Saya cintakan mu / Aku cinta padamu 
Malayalam - Njan Ninne Premikunnu
Mandarin Chinese - Wo ai ni
Marathi - Me tula prem karto
Mohawk - Kanbhik
Moroccan - Ana moajaba bik
Nahuatl - Ni mits neki
Navaho - Ayor anosh'ni
Norwegian - Jeg Elsker Deg
Pandacan - Syota na kita!!
Pangasinan - Inaru Taka
Papiamento - Mi ta stimabo
Persian - Doo-set daaram
Pig Latin - Iay ovlay ouyay
Polish - Kocham Ciebie
Portuguese - Eu te amo
Romanian - Te iubesc
Russian - Ya tebya liubliu
Scot Gaelic - Tha gra\dh agam ort 
Serbian - Volim te
Setswana - Ke a go rata
Sign Language - ,\,,/ (represents position of fingers when signing'I Love You')
Sindhi - Maa tokhe pyar kendo ahyan 
Sioux - Techihhila
Slovak - Lu`bim ta
Slovenian - Ljubim te
Spanish - Te quiero / Te amo
Swahili - Ninapenda wewe
Swedish - Jag alskar dig
Swiss-German - Ich lieb Di
Surinam - Mi lobi joe 
Tagalog - Mahal kita
Taiwanese - Wa ga ei li
Tahitian - Ua Here Vau Ia Oe
Tamil - Nan unnai kathalikaraen
Telugu - Nenu ninnu premistunnanu 
Thai - Chan rak khun (to male)
Thai - Phom rak khun (to female) 
Turkish - Seni Seviyorum
Ukrainian - Ya tebe kahayu
Urdu - mai aap say pyaar karta hoo 
Vietnamese - Anh ye^u em (to female) 
Vietnamese - Em ye^u anh (to male) 
Welsh - 'Rwy'n dy garu di 
Yiddish - Ikh hob dikh
Yoruba - Mo ni fe 





  Similar Threads: solar road ways Do you know the ways to get inspired???? No......just read it thoroughly....you will ♥****A Parents Love****♥ ♥ What Is Love ♥

----------


## crazybishnoi29

we have many methods... but i want only one whom i can say all these daily,...

----------


## mangzee

> we have many methods... but i want only one whom i can say all these daily,...


 zaroorat hai zaroorat hai zaroorat hai ek shrimati ki, kalaavati ki, sevaa kare jo [MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION] ki  :D:   :P:   :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Loll!! you have a great sense of humor...... :(y):

----------


## cool.taniya

:(y): Keep up da gud work

----------


## crazybishnoi29

[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION] which good work??  :(inlove):

----------


## cool.taniya

> @cool.taniya which good work??


it wasnt for u it ws for mangzee

----------


## mangzee

i think @crazy*bishnoi29* is truly a lover boy...  :D:   :D:   :D:

----------


## cool.taniya

> i think @crazy*bishnoi29* is truly a lover boy... :d :d :d


even i agree with you.
He is a lover boy

----------


## crazybishnoi29

noooooooooo!!! i was a failed lover boy... now i want to be a solid lover boy!!!

----------


## DEV DEV

HI,
      ..GOOOD ...WORK..... :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap): 
                                              DEV DEV.

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

No matter who the lover boy is....it is an excellent procedure 112 ways to say "i love u"

----------


## Leonie

Just go infront of girl  and say.....

Kya pyaar........ karoge............ Mujse.......

----------


## srinivas71438

in all these methods which one is good.?
But i wanna say to my lover always i love you forever

----------


## cool.taniya

really good n cute!!

----------

